# South LA Herf part deux w/ special guest



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Jimmy Boone (boonedoggle) will be traveling back to the homeland and we'd like to gauge interest in a herf on Dec. 26th at the cigar merchant in Lafayette. Since TCM closes at 6 we'd probably make it for like Noonish or later. Who's in??

1.)Jmcrawf1
2.) boonedoggle


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Jimmy Boone (boonedoggle) will be traveling back to the homeland and we'd like to gauge interest in a herf on Dec. 26th at the cigar merchant in Lafayette. Since TCM closes at 6 we'd probably make it for like Noonish or later. Who's in??
> 
> 1.)Jmcrawf1
> 2.) boonedoggle


I will be out of town for this one 

But I will be going to the DC event in Baton Rouge this Thursday!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Silound said:


> I will be out of town for this one
> 
> But I will be going to the DC event in Baton Rouge this Thursday!


I'm gonna try hard to be at this one too.......


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, I don't think I've ever been a special guest! Just special! 
We'll be in Baton Rouge (Galvez) at my brother's house for Christmas day and prolly into the night. I should be able to drag myself up by then and make it down by noon. Also, if Baton Rouge would be better, that's cool too. I'm up for whatever...I'll have the rental car with unlimited miles! :chk

Also, I'll be by myself, Joel. Seems, the wife doesn't want to "be around a bunch of guys just smokin'" HAHA! I didn't tell her about the strippers! :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

boonedoggle said:


> Hey, I don't think I've ever been a special guest! Just special!
> We'll be in Baton Rouge (Galvez) at my brother's house for Christmas day and prolly into the night. I should be able to drag myself up by then and make it down by noon. Also, if Baton Rouge would be better, that's cool too. I'm up for whatever...I'll have the rental car with unlimited miles! :chk
> 
> Also, I'll be by myself, Joel. Seems, the wife doesn't want to "be around a bunch of guys just smokin'" HAHA! I didn't tell her about the strippers! :ss


I'll leave it up to the masses...Baton Rouge *would* be easier for me so if no Laffy bro's show interest then we could do it in Baton Rouge. That's where most of the gorillas are anyhow.


----------

